# Rental Insurance



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey fellow Expats,

So I managed to scuff up the fender and bumper on my rental from Thrifty the other evening. I added the optional insurance to the car and figured all I would have to do is call and inform them. However I just spoke to a co-worked who informed me I should instead call the police, file an accident report claiming I was the only one involved, pay the ticket(s) and provide the report to the rental agency.

I'm not sure what the proper procedure is, but I would obviously prefer to make use of the insurance. Can someone give me some insight into this?

Cheers!


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

So I spoke to a friend who has been in Dubai for a few years. He suggested I:

* Visit the station and file an accident report, claiming self involvement.
* Take the report to a body shop in Satwa or Al Quoz and seek repair myself

He suggested it would be much cheaper than sorting out the insurance avenue with Thrifty.

For reference here is a photo of the damage (purely cosmetic):


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're paying for insurance on the rental car, let Thrifty sort it out, it's one of the main perks of having a rental car, you prang it, you hand it back and get a new one. They may still ask you to get a police report though. No idea what your friend is talking about.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

The only reservation I have is that supposedly, there's nothing restricting them from securing the full 1500aed. I suspect there's probably 500aed, at the most, worth of work there.

Also if I admit fault, do I automatically receive a pink? Is there a way to plead for a green? I suspect I can't suggest someone hit me, as if they look at the damage.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

if you are paying for the full insurance without excess [deductable] then you won't have to pay! why would you want to get it done yourself?? who cares what thrifty tells the insurance company, it has nothing to do with you.

but you *must* get a police report as thrifty will have to have the report in order to file the claim with their insurance provider. if you do not give them a police report then you will be responsible for the cost regardless of whether you've opted for full insurance or not.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Spoke to a UK based body shop just now and was told they could repair it for 500AED. He suggested from a personal view, not to involve the police. I didn't mention that it was a rental. I also need to review the deductible.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Jubmasterflex said:


> So I spoke to a friend who has been in Dubai for a few years. He suggested I:
> 
> * Visit the station and file an accident report, claiming self involvement.
> * Take the report to a body shop in Satwa or Al Quoz and seek repair myself
> ...


I think you will not require a police report for fixing minor cosmetic damage like your on your picture; try it first without. I once hit our gate post while getting onto our property and that looked quite similar. Repainting the bumper out of my own pocket solved the problem, I did not need a report.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I did exactly the same last month to a Thrifty rental. I had the super CDW and the damage cost me nothing. However, without an accident report from the police, Thrifty will bill you for repairs regardless of the super CDW in accordance with the contract of hire. 
It was a pain in the backside getting the report complete. Despite explaining the circumstances I didn't get the expected pink ot green, but a regular piece of A4 with a report written in Arabic. I had to pay 110dhs but the hire company seemed happy to accept it and I heard nothing more.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I just looked over the contract and it seems I have 1,500 AED in Excess Applicable. I assume this means I do not have the SCDW? Sorry just need clarification as I haven't ever rented a vehicle before.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Thanks for the input everyone.
> 
> I just looked over the contract and it seems I have 1,500 AED in Excess Applicable. I assume this means I do not have the SCDW? Sorry just need clarification as I haven't ever rented a vehicle before.


if you accepted it then you should see your initials/signature right next to SCDW accepted at xx dhs per day. if not, then you usually have to actively decline it and should see your signature next to SCDW declined and customer agrees to pay xx in deductable/excess.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

sammylou said:


> if you accepted it then you should see your initials/signature right next to SCDW accepted at xx dhs per day. if not, then you usually have to actively decline it and should see your signature next to SCDW declined and customer agrees to pay xx in deductable/excess.


Thanks for the reply sammylou,

Looking at the agreement a bit more a few things popped up:

No signature was provided "accepting insurance terms"
*If CDW (Collision Damage Waiver) purchased, 50% of excess amount DHS 750

So what does this mean, that due to not choosing the SCDW, but not "agreeing" to insurance terms?

Sorry, it's been a long day :/


----------

